# The 'David Haye comeback' Thread - Charr ruled out; Boxrec say it's Wawrzzyzkzyzyzkzyzk



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

According to some embarrassing article by Dean Powell posted on esb. 

Rumour is its Povetkin which doesn't surprise me. 

Haye should be able to beat Povetkin whose shit now and went to war with HUCK, then he becomes semi marketable again.

Funny, people always shit on Hayes resume but if he beats Povetkin it won't be bad at all tbh


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's such a fucking bullshitter.

I mean I'm happy he's fighting again because he's got bags of talent, but don't go about it like a fucking shit-arse. Should've knew Vitali was never going to buy into his crap.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> He's such a fucking bullshitter.
> 
> I mean I'm happy he's fighting again because he's got bags of talent, but don't go about it like a fucking shit-arse. Should've knew Vitali was never going to buy into his crap.


Vitali didn't fight Haye because he knows he would probably lose.

He's stiff, slow and old, Haye would likely do him on points. Vitali is happy making decent money against soft touches, I mean most prizefighter tournaments are full of his recent victims


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Potential acceptable opponents could be:

Povetkin, Adamek, Pulev, Fury or Arreola would be good.

From those I think it'll be Adamek, perfect match of 'past-it'/high ranking/easy fight/promotional free agent.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Would love to see him smash Adamek. He beats Povetkin for me too.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Good fight. And if the price is right I wouldn't rule out Povetkin in this


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"I'll only come back for a Klitschko. Or a Chisora. Or a Povetkin. Or another Audley."


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

An Haye's next opponent is........










:hey


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

That's if that cunt Dwayne doesn't die of heart failure first


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

The Rocks been on them mad roids lately, look at that neck. that's the neck of a roider


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Hence my heart failure comment.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Pansy skinny ****** couldn't do it naturally.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye would but a vicious beating on Adamek and Povetkin.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Potential acceptable opponents could be:
> 
> Povetkin, Adamek, Pulev, Fury or Arreola would be good.
> 
> From those I think it'll be Adamek, *perfect match of 'past-it'/high ranking/easy fight/promotional free agent.*


Apparently its Tony Thompson who also fits into the category above. He also has the David Price win.


----------



## sean87ph (Jul 31, 2012)

Cant be arsed with Haye, burns my head out when fighters are retired one minute then active and just chat shite. Am sure it will do massive business and he shouldn't have to much trouble with Povetkin.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Haye smashes everyone to pieces, hes leagues above most of the top guys. If he plays his cards right he has the ability to beat Wladimir but he'd have to do things a whole lot differently if he lands that fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Haye smashes everyone to pieces, hes leagues above most of the top guys. If he plays his cards right he has the ability to beat Wladimir but he'd have to do things a whole lot differently if he lands that fight.


Agree with this.

His career has been such a waste IMO. Sure he's happy and made a lot of money though but there's so much more he could have done.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

It doesnt bother me that he retired and is now coming back, the Heavyweight division is a much better place with him in it!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't get the coverage he gets. any time he does anything, there are stories written and like 5 threads about the same thing...


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

haye-adamek is a fight that should of happened at cruiserweight ages ago imo, i think haye smashes thompson or povetkin though, and adamek. if haye is coming back he needs to pick his lackluster heavyweight resume up and go for wlad again rather than vitali.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

in fact now now would be the perfect time for the chambers match i've wanted for ages


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I don't get the coverage he gets. any time he does anything, there are stories written and like 5 threads about the same thing...


Thats because hes an ex Heavyweight title holder and Cruiserweight Champion....... and you're not.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Thats because hes an ex Heavyweight title holder and Cruiserweight Champion....... and you're not.


:lol: Well played.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you think he's planning this run on not even bothering with the klitschkos? Assuming Vitali retires before a Haye fight comes up and Wlad just carries on fighting nobodies maybe Haye thinks he can just get a belt then make a shit load of money fighting easy defences and maybe fury and maybe price or chisora2 if either of them get a run together, and then unify if wlad retires.

I cant see this whole working his way up to mandatory thing being true, with hayes fighting schedule surely he'd be dropping out/slipping down the mandatory positions in between fights?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Haye is good enough to overtake Wlad without even fighting him again IMO. If he actually fought regularly enough he could comfortably wipe out the likes of Adamek, Povetkin, Arreola, Thompson etc.

It's what he should've done 3 or 4 years ago instead of wasting his potential fighting Valuev, Ruiz and Audley. 

In an alternate universe where Setanta didn't collapse a few weeks before Haye was first meant to fight Wlad in June 2009, I wonder what would've happened and how both of their careers would've gone after it.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

i think haye might have actually thought about his legacy instead of the money on this one, not that he wont make a bomb whoever he fights. i think valuev and klitschko were the only worthwhile fights he took at heavy.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> i think haye might have actually thought about his legacy instead of the money on this one, not that he wont make a bomb whoever he fights. i think valuev and klitschko were the only worthwhile fights he took at heavy.


is valuev whod been beaten by ancient Holy a worthwhile fight? he was just big and had a belt, any half decent contender would have beaten him


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> *is valuev whod been beaten by ancient Holy a worthwhile fight?* he was just big and had a belt, any half decent contender would have beaten him


winning that fight secured him the mega payday vs Wladamir instead of the usual klitschko peanuts contract so i'd say it was well worth it

Also, the ol' "he lost to fighter x" thing

Spose it's time for this again:

"Chris Arreola, he's a bum, he got schooled by average adamek"
"Thomas Adamek? He got robbery over cunningham and floored off a jab, lol"
"Oldanier Solis? He's fat with glass knees and his resume is trash"
"Alexander Povetkin? He's a fat ducker with a shitty resume"
"Kubrat Pulev? Hype job, never fought anyone"
"Robert Helenus? Schooled by average chisora and almost ktfo by sherman williams"
"Dennis Boytsov? Does he still fight"
"Tyson Fury? Punched himself in the face, robbery over mcdermott and glass chin"

There you have it ladies and gents.

NOBODY in the heavyweight division is "worth fighting" if you want to twist things and discredit people, its incredibly easy


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> winning that fight secured him the mega payday vs Wladamir instead of the usual klitschko peanuts contract so i'd say it was well worth it
> 
> Also, the ol' "he lost to fighter x" thing
> 
> ...


well you can do that with any division, but in reality worthwhile fights for Haye are Povetkin, Pulev, Solis and maybe Boytsov


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> well you can do that with any division, but in reality worthwhile fights for Haye are Povetkin, Pulev, Solis and maybe Boytsov


Boytsov isn't worthwhile until he actually fights anyone half decent. The others would all be good wins.

I'd probably rank the heavyweight division something like this:

*The Champion: *Wlad - the world #1 / proper champion.

*The Next Guy: *Vitali - the 2nd best but won't ever fight the number 1.

*The Real Contenders: *Haye, Povetkin and Pulev are the next level deserving contenders.

*Just about Top 10: *The likes of Solis, Cunningham, Banks, Fury, Chisora (yeah, still), Helenius, Thompson, Adamek and Arreola are fringe world-level that all have a decent win or two each without doing anything spectacular.

*Prospects on the brink: *Next is a category for David Price and Seth Mitchell, who were supposedly meant for the group above but have recently suffered bad losses.

*The "and 0" bunch: *Then you've got a few "unbeaten" guys that haven't really even fought anyone decent Boytsov, Wilder, Scott, Pianeta, Jennings etc.

Then there's everyone else.

Oh and Audley of course. He probably fits in a group just underneath the prospects on the brink bit.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Boytsov isn't worthwhile until he actually fights anyone half decent. The others would all be good wins.
> 
> I'd probably rank the heavyweight division something like this:
> 
> ...


ye good summary, the only reason i said maybe Boytsov is that although hes a bit of an unknown, hes fairly decent, and doesn't he have a high ranking with the WBO or have i imagined that, i thought that got mentioned when he was pussying out of a Fury fight. The thing that annoys me most is i think Solis is arguably a bigger waste of talent than Haye, against Vitali he was showing the blueprint to beating him by moving in and out with combos, but then was just too fat for his legs to support his tactics. Haye should really go for Povetkin, but then I'd worry he'd hang on to that paper belt and make shit defences for good money once a year and be happy with that for 2 or 3 fights


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

*Haye vs Charr rumoured*

Seen this doing the rounds on Twitter.

Haye didn't even know who Charr was when he interrupted the Chisora press conference. It's not a great fight, there's a ton of others I'd rather Haye be in with in truth


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It's a fucking awful fight. Won't happen anyway. There's too many other, more marketable names available than that.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Charr is 8 in the WBC, Haye already at 5.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The 'rumour' was started by Charr himself. All he posted was:

*Manuel Charr *‏_@Manuel_Charr 1h_
Manuel Charr vs David Haye in July for WBC eliminator #TeamDiamondBoy #boxing

And then when someone asked him if it was happening, he said: "I want that fight..."

Non-story.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank fuck! Cheers Kos!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit fight. Charr just clutching at straws.

For haye I would say the best fights are in this order: Vitali, Wlad, Povetkin, Fury, Adamek, Arreola, Thompson, Helenius, Banks.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> Shit fight. Charr just clutching at straws.
> 
> For haye I would say the best fights are in this order: Vitali, Wlad, Povetkin, Fury, Adamek, Arreola, Thompson, Helenius, Banks.


Yeah pretty much agree with that order.

Does anyone think HBO or Showtime would give Haye a date if he was to fight an Adamek, Arreola or Thompson over there? I know it probably wouldn't happen but I reckon Haye having a fight in America would be a good idea. He could make a bit of a statement and it'd increase his chances of a fight with either Klitschko being huge again.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Why is Fury a better fight for him than Price? Bearing in mind Price is considerably better than Fury


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Why is Fury a better fight for him than Price? Bearing in mind Price is considerably better than Fury


Yeeeeaaah..


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

He is :conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What's your definition of considerably, nuff?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Why is Fury a better fight for him than Price? Bearing in mind Price is considerably better than Fury


His stock is at its lowest for now. If haye beats him then he is just a glass chinned domestic fighter who has already been exposed. he needs a few fights to get himself in the world level mix and I dont think Maloney is ready to sell him out just yet.

I thin k Haye destroys either anyway but at least Fury has some world level wins, is still unbeaten and the trash talk would go through the roof.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah pretty much agree with that order.
> 
> Does anyone think HBO or Showtime would give Haye a date if he was to fight an Adamek, Arreola or Thompson over there? I know it probably wouldn't happen but I reckon Haye having a fight in America would be a good idea. He could make a bit of a statement and it'd increase his chances of a fight with either Klitschko being huge again.


This is what i dont get, he has made a shitload of money marketing god awful fights at heavyweight, imagine if he actually took a fight that naturally created worldwide interest and sold that? Surely he'd do even better? Trying to sell John Ruiz has to be harder than trying to sell say Povetkin etc


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

If Haye fought Price he'd ko him in 1 and get no credit. None.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Haye will _destroy_ anyone not named Wladimir Klitschko, anyone, absolutely anyone.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Why is Fury a better fight for him than Price? Bearing in mind Price is considerably better than Fury


didn't price and haye say that they wouldn't fight eachother because they're friends or something? or have i completely made that up?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

In Haye's defense, a fight like this would prove he's trying to clear out the division. In a way, the crapper the fight is, the better it will be long term for his Heavyweight career. Guys I would like to see him in the ring with are Tony Thompson, Chris Arreola, Tyson Fury, Mike Perez, Kingpin (just to harpoon him), David Price, and Tye Fields just for a bit of a giggle.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> This is what i dont get, he has made a shitload of money marketing god awful fights at heavyweight, imagine if he actually took a fight that naturally created worldwide interest and sold that? Surely he'd do even better? Trying to sell John Ruiz has to be harder than trying to sell say Povetkin etc


This is where Haye's mentality outside of the ring has let his career down a bit. 3 or 4 years ago when the fight with Wlad was first mentioned I would've given Haye a real shot at winning it, but since that fell through he's been safety first in everything he's done. He won't even schedule a 12 round fight unless he absolutely has to because that extra 2 rounds doesn't make him any more money. He only fights once a year because that's all he needs to do to stay ranked, semi-relevant and still in the public eye. Even fighting Valuev away from home wasn't a risk - even the Sauerlands wanted Haye to win so they could sell the Klitschko fight.

I guess it's smart in a way and when he finally retires he should still be in full health and with a ton of money but it is frustrating from a boxing fan's perspective.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

There's only one answer to that, Roe. 3 David Haye fights, all in one night, all on Sky Sports.

:eddie

You know it makes sense. We'll even change the name to Hayefighter. Betfair, don't settle for less.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Genius video. Haye and Charr bashing up the Klitschko brothers.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I liked that they could only find a 5 second clip of Haye-Wlad that could be used for Haye beating on Wlad.


----------



## thepower (Jan 8, 2013)

Would be a poor choice of opponent. I'd rather see him knock out Arreola.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> Telegraph Sport understands that Haye will face a world-ranked top 10 contender in late June, and will then be in action again in October, as he forces the Klitschkos to face him as a contender.
> 
> Haye, the former undisputed cruiserweight champion of the world, won the World Boxing Association title from Russian Nikolai Valuev in November 2009, defending the title twice - against John Ruiz and Audley Harrison - before losing it on a wide unanimous points decision to Wladimir Klitschko with three belts on the line.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-Wladimir-or-Vitali-Klitschko-the-target.html


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> Boytsov isn't worthwhile until he actually fights anyone half decent. The others would all be good wins.
> 
> I'd probably rank the heavyweight division something like this:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put price in that group tbh, he's fought just as bad opposition as the "and 0' guys and got flattened by a featherfisted journeyman in humiliating fashion.

He's not a prospect, he's a busted flush


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I wouldn't put price in that group tbh, he's fought just as bad opposition as the "and 0' guys and got flattened by a featherfisted journeyman in humiliating fashion.
> 
> He's not a prospect, he's a busted flush


Tony Thompson is neither feather fisted nor a journeyman. He hasn't won a fight on points in over 6 years :huh


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Tony Thompson is neither feather fisted nor a journeyman. He hasn't won a fight on points in over 6 years :huh


Maybe a bit harsh

Put it this way he got wiped out by a 41 year old average contender who turned up fat and ready to fall over.

It was like a comedy of errors.

Anyway, no way would I rank him above guys like boytsov.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I wouldn't put price in that group tbh, he's fought just as bad opposition as the "and 0' guys and got flattened by a featherfisted journeyman in humiliating fashion.
> 
> He's not a prospect, he's a busted flush


Price still has better wins than someone like Boytsov or Deontay Wilder (hell they're even talking about Wilder fighting Audley next for a step up). Thompson had just lost to the best (apart from Tyson fucking Fury of course) heavyweight in the world so would've probably been ranked above Price before he beat him anyway.

Your hate for David Price is getting old now tbh mate. We get it, you don't rate him. Get over it.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I still really want to see haye fight adamek, solis and povetkin. All fights I'd favour him to win.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> Price still has better wins than someone like Boytsov or Deontay Wilder (hell they're even talking about Wilder fighting Audley next for a step up). Thompson had just lost to the best (apart from Tyson fucking Fury of course) heavyweight in the world so would've probably been ranked above Price before he beat him anyway.
> 
> Your hate for David Price is getting old now tbh mate. We get it, you don't rate him. Get over it.


What lol I had to listen to everyone wax lyrical about how he was the new golden boy of british boxing for 2 years, THAT got old.

But anyway Wilder I can agree maybe should be below Price, Boytsov though has enough decent journeymen to take him past Prices resume imo


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> What lol I had to listen to everyone wax lyrical about how he was the new golden boy of british boxing for 2 years, THAT got old.


I didn't agree with that either but it's done now. There was never _that_ much hype for Price on this forum anyway.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Would like to see him execute Arreola and Adamek.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Impossible to predict what he'll do, is he going to force a fight by winning emphatically and making a lot of noise or by fighting the necessary opponents to become mandatory.

Either way, he'll come accross a legit contender before he gets a shot so it seems this next comeback is more to do with redeeming his reputation than money.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> What lol I had to listen to everyone wax lyrical about how he was the new golden boy of british boxing for 2 years, THAT got old.
> 
> But anyway Wilder I can agree maybe should be below Price, Boytsov though has enough decent journeymen to take him past Prices resume imo





Roe said:


> I didn't agree with that either but it's done now. There was never _that_ much hype for Price on this forum anyway.


:deal What Roe said. Maybe on ESB they had a Price love in but i think most on here thought hes a good prospect (still is) who can really punch, but had a dodgy chin. He lost to a world ranked contender by KO, his standing hasnt been affected that much, him, Fury, Pulev are still in the mix for after Wlad retires


----------



## thepower (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd love to see him knock out Arreola in his comeback fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Press conference on Thursday to announce something.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Adamek would be a good fight for David. Adamek will plod straight onto a right hand bomb and get sparked in 2 or 3 rounds


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Adamek. Oddly some still have him ranked above Haye and it's a fight Haye should look good in.

I doubt the opponent will be announced this week though.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I wouldn't mind Adamek. Oddly some still have him ranked above Haye and it's a fight Haye should look good in.
> 
> I doubt the opponent will be announced this week though.


No will just be an announcement of a return. This is good for Heavyweight boxing, Haye gets people talking and builds hype!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye beats everyone not named Klitschko for me and I don't even rate him that highly. Would like to see him in with either Povetkin, Adamek or Arreola as those gusy will come to fight.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I think Haye could do Vitali .


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I think Haye could do Vitali .


Same here, I don't know why people still hold Vitali so highly, he's looked average for a while now


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

is anyone really that high on vitali anymore? all ive heard anyone say about him for years is how far he's slipped and that he's there for the taking - the main disagreement seems to come on whether there are many heavyweights out there competent enough to do it


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Looks like Boxnation have got the rights to this.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye beats everyone apart from wlad for me, and even sayinh that i have an inkling haye would beat wlad in a rematch


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Haye back in action. He would ruin Adamek but I get the feeling he won't be the choice of opponent.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> is anyone really that high on vitali anymore? all ive heard anyone say about him for years is how far he's slipped and that he's there for the taking - the main disagreement seems to come on whether there are many heavyweights out there competent enough to do it


People still say things like "he'd lose to a klitschko"

"a klitschko "

Like wlad and vitali are still on the same level


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

I think that three years ago he'd lose to a Klitschko, today he'd just lose to Wlad. I'm not a massive Haye fan, but I don't see anyone else who beats him, it's a division chock full of contenders who personally I don't think will amount to that much.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Manuel Charr


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/vitali-klitschko-v-david-haye/winner


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, that's legit, they're fighting 9am on New Years Eve, nice one Brett.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah, that's legit, they're fighting 9am on New Years Eve, nice one Brett.


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol:


Don't encourage him....


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, Bryn.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

*David Haye v Manuel Charr.*

That's the word on the street.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Shit fight. Waste of time unless he gets anither shot at wlad or a shot at vitali out of it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

We've been through this but I still don't buy it. All of this "word on the street" has been from Manuel Charr. His twitter page is just him hyping up a fight with Haye - https://twitter.com/Manuel_Charr

I guess it could be (mainly cuz I can't think of anyone else) but still doubt it.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

No idea it was on his Twitter page.... That's defo not where I heard it, or the original source of the info....

Hope it ain't true anyway.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The original source was me :deal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The rematch everyone wants to see. The one they've all been clammering for, live on PPV...

:audley:haye


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The original source was me :deal


Thank God it's not true then :yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Thank God it's not true then :yep


:lol: we'll see later


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Povetkin won't fight Haye. Pov has been ducking since ams. Fat Pov would get brutally knocked out by Haye. Pov was knocked around the ring by Huck, a CW and imo lost that fight. Huck is a crude puncher/brawler. Povetkin would get absolutely hammered by a solid hitting counter puncher


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought it would be Thompson but have heard it might be Banks.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

What an utterly shit fight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Confirmed for the MEN Arena Manchester on June 29th.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Booked my hotel before getting tickets. I'll never learn:suicide


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"@MattCBoxingNews: Five potential opponents. All ranked in top 15, four are unbeaten. No TV deal in place yet #DavidHaye"

Ah the "top 15". Could be a Monte Barrett rematch then.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

These days, a quick bit of massaging can have pretty much anyone in the top 15, that doesn't really narrow the field.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like it's gonna be a cracking opponent..

"Unbeaten" heavyweights that are somewhat known:

Povetkin (*cough*), Pulev, Fury (*cough*), Helenius (*cough*), Boytsov, Wilder.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Sounds like it's gonna be a cracking opponent..
> 
> "Unbeaten" heavyweights that are somewhat known:
> 
> Povetkin (*cough*), Pulev, Fury (*cough*), Helenius (*cough*), Boytsov, Wilder.


They have probably already written the press release announcing Haye's second fight in this run, in which it refers to Haye's brutal knockout of previously-undefeated contender (TBA) in June 2013. It's going to be noone who can see the second half of the fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Well given the criteria, either Joe Hanks or Andriy Rudenko (?) or both is on there


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Joe Hanks is my little outside bet like


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Who the fuck is Joe Hanks? :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Outside of the main event, Scott Quigg reckons he'll be out in June. Could see Hayemaker handing the undercard to the Hatton posse :think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Yeah, that's legit, they're fighting 9am on New Years Eve, nice one Brett.


For fucks sake.

It's going to clash with Mayweather-Pacquiao I bet.

http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/floyd-mayweather-v-manny-pacquiao/winner


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> For fucks sake.
> 
> It's going to clash with Mayweather-Pacquiao I bet.
> 
> http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/floyd-mayweather-v-manny-pacquiao/winner


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> For fucks sake.
> 
> It's going to clash with Mayweather-Pacquiao I bet.
> 
> http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/floyd-mayweather-v-manny-pacquiao/winner


:lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: The fucking end


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl I never know how much is joking


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl Kuggie cracks me up, just one of them naturally funny fuckers.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought they might've had an interview with Haye up by now..


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

:booth is the man in ifilm interviews


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Poor form from Haye and Booth here - They wouldn't let Jeff Powell into the press conference :lol:



> Turning up for work yesterday involved hailing a London taxi to the press conference at which David Haye confirmed his comeback to the heavyweight ring.
> 
> As far as I was concerned it didn't last long. No sooner had I arrived than Haye's trainer-manager Adam Booth ordered me to leave. Never mind that I had been invited. Never mind that I have been covering this hard, old game for going on 40 years. But that's how this gentleman is capable of behaving.
> 
> ...


www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/boxing/ar...y-Mails-boxing-correspondent-Jeff-Powell.html


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't blame them really.

Powell should lighten the fuck up, the brawl "brought shame on the nation"

Grow a sack you fucking knob-head.

It's people like Powell who piss me off, they were the ones prior to Haye-Wlad, giving it the biggun' with Haye being the one to end the klitschkos "boring reign", and then after the fact they all viciously turn on Haye and start choking on the klitschko's cocks.

Pathetic, wormy little old men, bravo to Adam Booth stamping on that cockroach.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I don't blame them really.
> 
> Powell should lighten the fuck up, the brawl "brought shame on the nation"
> 
> ...


This is true. I do think it's a bit harsh though. Made me laugh anyway


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> This is true. I do think it's a bit harsh though. Made me laugh anyway


Well wait and see, if Haye beats a couple of half decent contenders, you will see the tune change, they will all start bandwagoning again.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

And the soap opera starts again with the Former Cruiserweight champion. Liked Haye in his Cruiserweight days but since he has been at Heavy he's turned into a right dick. 

And stop saying you were Heavyweight Champion, you were just a trinket holder for crying out load!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Poor form from Haye and Booth here - They wouldn't let Jeff Powell into the press conference :lol:
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/boxing/ar...y-Mails-boxing-correspondent-Jeff-Powell.html


Very poor. Was more than happy to receive the plaudits and publicity on his way up.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The press conference was pointless anyway so Jeff shouldn't be that bothered. No opponent, no undercard, no tv information.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

scribbs said:


> And the soap opera starts again with the Former Cruiserweight champion. Liked Haye in his Cruiserweight days but since he has been at Heavy he's turned into a right dick.
> 
> *And stop saying you were Heavyweight Champion, you were just a trinket holder for crying out load!*


dont mate, pet hate. if he'd retired without fighting Wlad i could understand it as there would be question marks over who was the best heavy out there, but in the circumstances he cant say he was the champ

going on about becoming the champ again when he clearly wants vitali's strap as well


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah the "former heavyweight champ" bit annoys me as well. It's even worse when people that aren't Haye say it.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Can Vitali retire saying hes an ex Heavyweight champ?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Can Vitali retire saying hes an ex Heavyweight champ?


I don't think he was ever thee genuine proven champion, although there were times he was the world #1 heavyweight. If that makes sense.

You could probably argue that Vitali won the proper title when he beat Corrie Sanders but it was a bit too fragmented then for me.


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> dont mate, pet hate. if he'd retired without fighting Wlad i could understand it as there would be question marks over who was the best heavy out there, but in the circumstances he cant say he was the champ
> 
> going on about becoming the champ again when he clearly wants vitali's strap as well


Do you mean me or Haye?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

scribbs said:


> Do you mean me or Haye?


:lol: Haye! he drives me mad saying he wants to be champ again, when a 119-109 loss to the actual champ kind of disproves that theory. I do believe however he could become the champ, he has the tools to, but lets be real he had a strap


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, he's wasted his talent but he needs to make sure his big toe is ok :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

> Heavyweight European champion Kubrat Pulev (17-0, 9 KOs) has confirmed to Sporta that his promoters have been negotiating with the team of former two-division champion David Haye (26-2, 24 KOs), who's going to return to the ring on June 29th at MEN Arena in Manchester, England.
> 
> "I'll be back likely in June. Yes, it means, that we have been in talks with David Haye for the June 29th fight. He is a strong opponent, but what should I do? Fight medicore guys? If I want to develop, I have to face strong opponents, such as David. Haye is a good, very good fighter, but I don't think he's better than me. I don't care where the fight takes place," Pulev said.
> 
> ...


Fucking awesome opponent if it actually ends up being him.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I would love this, would be a bit of a statement.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Would be a proper fight, one of the best heavyweight match ups out there


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Fantastic fight if it happens


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Can Vitali retire saying hes an ex Heavyweight champ?





Roe said:


> I don't think he was ever thee genuine proven champion, although there were times he was the world #1 heavyweight. If that makes sense.
> 
> You could probably argue that Vitali won the proper title when he beat Corrie Sanders but it was a bit too fragmented then for me.


What was your opinion on this @Noonaldinho?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Would be a great fight. In terms of a comeback fight it has echoes of Hatton Senchenko. A hard match gives the comeback legitimacy with the fans and media and gives the individual (assuming he wins) confidence.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

If it's Pulev and in the UK I'm going.

I just read the article properly and it seems it's definitely the MEN....so here's hoping it's Pulev.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> What was your opinion on this @Noonaldinho?


I think Vitali can definitely say he was the Heavyweight Champion, without doubt IMO


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I think Vitali can definitely say he was the Heavyweight Champion, without doubt IMO


Fair enough :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

The reason I asked is sometimes I think people can take the fact that someone isnt undisputed champ too far especially when theres a deep division. (not saying HW is)


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

I've seen nothing from Pulev to suggest that Haye will particularly struggle tbh. 

He's decent, but honestly his two best wins are Ustinov and dimitrenko and they both suck major balls 

Outside that he's stopped sprott and ud'd some journeymen 

Reminds me a bit of Helenius who got a lot of hype off a couple of ok wins and then got found out.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking at the MEN website it seems a fair few tickets have shifted without an opponent even being named.....I blame reality TV.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Let's be honest Haye KO's everyone in the top ten not named Klitschko


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxRec have this fight listed now


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> BoxRec have this fight listed now


Doesn't mean much though. It's definitely not confirmed yet. I'm sure they probably have their reasons don't understand why boxrec jump the gun on sometimes listing fights like this. Then again, they didn't list the Chisora fight until about a fortnight after it happened..


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Doesn't mean much though. It's definitely not confirmed yet. I'm sure they probably have their reasons don't understand why boxrec jump the gun on sometimes listing fights like this. Then again, they didn't list the Chisora fight until about a fortnight after it happened..


Yeah it doesn't mean much to he honest. They have a habit of jumping the gun. Hope they're wrong


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks like it could be true. Charr posted this on twitter;

http://t.co/Ce8vnSZOSm


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

*Haye vs Charr (it's on boxrec!!!!!)*

Could mean nothing but oh well...

Predictions?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thread stealer


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

wot?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> :uwot


Fixed.

Box rec have been wrong before. I thought pulev was too much to ask for.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Merged all these motherfuckers into one super special Hayemaker is Back! thread.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What's going on with Charr's hair? :huh


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What's going on with Charr's hair? :huh


He's a Michael Pass impersonator in his spare time.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Charr keeps all the fish shops in the uk in business, buying up grease to put in that hair of his


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Charr ruled out by Team Haye.






Wingy reckons it's this Wawryzyzkzyk guy :-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Because he would know first.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Because he would know first.


Gareth A Davies would know first..



> Telegraph Sport understands that Andrew Wawrzyk, the Polish fighter who is ranked No 7 by the World Boxing Association and No 14 by the World Boxing Council, has become the frontrunner to face Haye in his next contest.
> 
> Wawrzyk, 25, is unbeaten in 27 contests. Haye, 32, has a record of 26-2, and has won a world heavyweight title and was formerly the world cruiserweight champion.
> 
> A camp insider at Hayemaker told Telegraph Sport that Charr "will not be the opponent" when Haye makes his return to the ring with the intention of fighting his way to a mandatory position against the Klitschko brothers, who between them hold the four portions of the world heavyweight title.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"Gareth A Davies reckons it's Wawryzyzkzyk" would have probably made more sense then.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone heard of this Andrzej Wawrzyk fella? Has he knocked over 27 cans?

My bad - it seems he's UD'd them.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Gareth A Davies reckons it's Wawryzyzkzyk" would have probably made more sense then.


:huh

BoxRec > Gareth A Davies.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Anyone heard of this Andrzej Wawrzyk fella? Has he knocked over 27 cans?
> 
> My bad - it seems he's UD'd them.


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Anyone heard of this Andrzej Wawrzyk fella? Has he knocked over 27 cans?
> 
> My bad - it seems he's UD'd them.


And been knocked over himself a couple of times in the process.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

How stupid was I thinking Haye was serious about fighting the best atsch if its Wawrzyzyzk i will not ever watch another Haye fight as he's already sold tickets (to mugs given Hayes history) and this would be a serious shithouse move


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Why are people surprised?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Would have preferred Charr


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JamieC said:


> How stupid was I thinking Haye was serious about fighting the best atsch if its Wawrzyzyzk i will not ever watch another Haye fight as he's already sold tickets (to mugs given Hayes history) and this would be a serious shithouse move


Glad I haven't bought a ticket. I feel sorry for those that have but they shouldn't have trusted the Hayemaker not to shaft them.....

:haye :booth


----------

